# shadow of the colossus



## tyler (Aug 24, 2006)

*ive played Shadow of the colossus and i loved it! i got to the fifth boss i couldnt get on his wing  ant i also liked it because its al bosses that are like giants and also the fact that you also have a grip meter which makes the game more fun, knowing that when the boss moves around you cant climb or stab it. And when the grip meter runns out you fall. Un like prince of persia where u can like fang there all day. As you progress through the game the bosses get harder and harder, I also had a hard time with the third guy if not the fourth because you need to break off his armor before you can climb up his arm. I like this game because you travel all over the land on your horse Agro (which you can do "stunts" on) and every enemy that you come across is a boss, I also like the fact that theres a grip meter so you cant hold on forever. BUT, I know that after you beat a certain number of colosi you cand find secret items that will help you defeat the colosi the thing is they are really hard to find i think ive found one but im not sure.*

*Their is a story line in this game its quite simple. The main character has done somthing to make a friend of his die, and when hears about her death he travels on his horse Agro to find her. When he gets there he finds her dead on the ground, he picks her up and you start to hear a voice the "hero" starts to talk to this voice and asks if he can bring his friend back to life. After a little talk the spirit/voice agrees  if he can defeat all 16 colosi he will bring his friend back to life.*

*Its kinda got classic written all over it but its still and awsome game that i think you should try.*


----------



## sanityassassin (Aug 26, 2006)

I have played it and enjoyed it as it is a little bit different from other games you don't go round hacking and slashing hundreds of cannon fodder before meeting the boss. This is from the makers of Ico another game that did not get the recognition it deserved moving away from hack and slash rpg's to more cerebral strategy attacking


----------



## tyler (Aug 28, 2006)

i beat the game on saterday (the day i got it) and i have beat it twice so far. ive found the last boss really easy but i liked the flying dragon colossus in the dessert i am currently tryin to figure out how to get to the secret garden without beating the game in 4 different modes normal, time attack, hard, hard time attack. Ive gotton pretty far up the side of the shrine before my grip meter ran out i think i was half way there because the bridge was farley close and all i needed to do was climb onto a ledge and jump to a column and climp to the ledge where the bridge is at its hard but ill get there...eventually


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Aug 28, 2006)

I love this game


----------



## tyler (Aug 29, 2006)

i know i love this game aswell i also got to the secret garden yesterday  YAY!!! i like the fact that theres no smaller enemys that you have to chop through its just boss after boss after boss did you find the 16 colossi to be easy?


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Aug 30, 2006)

yeah it was easy but the most impresive thing I've ever seen on the playstation. The one that climb the walls was hard. You had to get it up a wall shoot two legs then when it fell jump on its belly and stab weak point. I also thought the sand snake one was a nightmare.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Aug 30, 2006)

did you watch the credits then save the game? If you load up that save you can then do time trials, the more you complete you unlock diffferent weapons and different colour horse.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Aug 30, 2006)

There was already a thread on this game and I made my comments there.
I didn't like it actually - too repetitive and the controls were fiddly

http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/10513-shadow-of-the-colossus.html


----------



## tyler (Aug 30, 2006)

the sandsnake colossi was easy did you use your horse b/c the snake cant keep up with the horse u just get on agro and start on one side of the room get your bow out and get agro to go across the room i thought it was easy and jason id have to agree with you the one colossi in the stadium is a pain winters sorrow (cool name by the way) i do agree the controls were fiddly i didnt like some of the camera angles that you had to work with it was annoying what colossus did you like to fight? 

1 the original 
2 the bear
3 the knight
4 the goat
5 the bird/bat
6 the giant ape/the long beard guy
7 the eel 
8 the lizzard (the guy in the stadium)
9 the tortoise (hated the most)
10 the sand snake
11 the tiger
12 the horse
13 sky dragon
14 the lion
15 the sentry
16 the titan

and which one of theese guys gave you the hardest time? 
i liked the sky dragon the most and the tortoise i hated with a passion.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Aug 30, 2006)

I loved climbing up number 6 beard that was so much fun, I would say 15 the sentry was a pain took me ages to get into the palm of his hand


----------



## tyler (Aug 30, 2006)

Jason_Taverner said:
			
		

> I loved climbing up number 6 beard that was so much fun, I would say 15 the sentry was a pain took me ages to get into the palm of his hand


i liked climbig up his beard and playing hide and seak with him it was fun i had a hard time with the sentry as well i didnt know that you had to go on his hand and when i did i couldnt grab his fur


----------



## tyler (Sep 1, 2006)

anybody else ?????????


----------



## tyler (Sep 3, 2006)

MAJOR GLITCH i have my friend over playing shadow of the colossus and he is on the eighth boss (the lizzard) and when he was stabbing it, it flipped over and hit him with its tale and he went invisable and i havnt done the time attack mode and the hard time attack mode yet. so is this a major glitch or what


----------



## tyler (Sep 21, 2006)

does anybody have any of the item u ge in sotc? because i need 1 more in normal time attack mode to get dem all den i need to do hard


----------



## Faceless Woman (Aug 16, 2007)

Does anyone know how to herd no. nine? I'm stuck.


----------

